
CEATEC: Body transfer system - dreemteem
http://video.techworld.com/personal-tech/3203507/ceatec-body-transfer-system/
======
spyrosk
If they can increase the transmission rate of this technology then this could
possibly be a game changer. Imagine just shaking hands with someone and having
stored his contact information, picture and perhaps a small cv, that would be
really cool. Although I don't know if there are any health related issues with
this tech that could create a problem with it's adoption.

